# Carnage Heart PS1 Game.



## redivider (Mar 25, 2017)

Anybody else played this? Its a old japanese game that was portrd into the ps1 in the US.

The story is you are trying to take over the moons in jupiter or some shit...

To do this you battle with these robots that are pre-programmed and send them to battle, 3 vs 3 and you then see how the robot does.

No direct control over these things. So you pre program them with these chips.

When I was younger I thought it was the stupidest game. Now I found a site that loads the emulator right into your browser and loads the rom into your ram in a few minutes. Only thing is you cant save since the PS1 used memory cards and when you go into the save menu it says no memory card found....... It runs ok the sound sometimes gets weird.... its a very compelling and complex game. I mean if you get a tank type robot the programming has to be different than the bipedal, and different from the flying.....

Anybody else played this game? Its definetly not for the FPS crowd. And a lot of the game gets played on a notebook writing out the program.... then it sometimes takes forever to 'write' it into the board then to watch the robots duke it out....


----------



## erreqerre (Jul 12, 2017)

Yo continuo jugando...


----------

